# Tires



## Amberbobmarley (Mar 3, 2010)

WE are going to replace the tires and are wondering what brands are the best and where to get them.
Can any tire store work on a trailer or should we make the trip to camping world?
Thanks Mike


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/home.do

We got 4 Maxxis last Feb. for $86 per, shipped right to our front door (no shipping charges). Think prices have gone up since then, but I won't hesitate to buy another set when the time comes.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Here is a recent post on tires...
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29370&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1

here is where I got mine....
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Kumho&tireModel=Radial+857


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

The thread right above is the one I started.

I ended up getting the five Maxxis tires from Discounttiredirect.com They were the best price I could find and they ship, for free, right to your door. I took them down to the local dealer (who couldn't get these tires anyway) and they installed them with metal valve stems for $20/tire (mounted, balanced and stems).

I have not yet tried them out, but I took everyones advice and got the E-load rated. They were only $13 more per tire for additional peace of mind.

I will let you know how they worked out after our trip next week.

Jim


----------



## Amberbobmarley (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I was wondering how you get them mounted and balanced with the mail order. Did the tire store install on the trailer or did you have to bring them in loose.
Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I picked up 4 new Goodyear Marathons last spring from Discount Tire. At the time, they were offering a special where if you bought 4 tires you received a nice discount. I paid less then $400 of the tires; mounted, balanced and installed.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Amberbobmarley said:


> Thanks for the info, I was wondering how you get them mounted and balanced with the mail order. Did the tire store install on the trailer or did you have to bring them in loose.
> Mike


I took the whole trailer down and they had it all done in under an hour. I just sat and read a book and drank some coffee!!

The same dealer was unable to get the E-rated Maxxis tires that I wanted. In fact, he could only get me a D-rated for $130, plus mounting, etc. I got the E-rated from Discount Tire Direct and paid $121/tire. Add the $20/tire mounting fee and I came out better than buying a lower-end tire and having them mounted.

I would recommend calling a couple of tire shops to get their price for mounting before you buy, just to be safe.

Jim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I got my 5 Goodyear Marathons AND custom aluminum rims for $200.00... course I got them from a fellow outbacker, JohnP, but I dont think he has any more!


----------



## Amberbobmarley (Mar 3, 2010)

We are just looking to get the best tires and install possible. Planning a lot of trips this year and our tires are 4 years old and showing their age. When we had our boat not every tire shop was willing to mount the tires. Will be making phone calls next week to find an installer and will probably do the internet order. Thanks for the recemondations.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

If you have 14" wheels, I suspect you will only find "D" rated tires with Kuhma 857's. The "D" rating will give
you additional load capacity of several hundred pounds per tire versus the "C" rated tires you most likely have.
Kuhmo's are also 10 ply radial tires.

This may give you a little more piece of mind when towing since most of our trailers come with tires that are 
maxed out with weight capacity.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Just a thought.... well, it's what we did when we were looking for tires for the magic bus anyways.....we bought our tires at Sears, the automotive section. Thinking that if we were doing some travelling, and we were in unknown territory, we can get service at any sears- whereas we bought the tires from them, they can service them as well. We also paid the (I think) $7 per tire road hazard warranty, which allowed for tire replacement for free if there was damage beyond what they can repair.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats not a bad idea but how many Sears actually carry trailer tires in stock? Really does anybody keep them in stock but RV dealers? I have seen a few a Walmart or Bass pro but they seem to be no name import tires. I carry 2 spare tires, just in case. At least with the warranty you can carry the shredded tire in and get a replacement.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

azthroop said:


> The thread right above is the one I started.
> 
> I ended up getting the five Maxxis tires from Discounttiredirect.com They were the best price I could find and they ship, for free, right to your door. I took them down to the local dealer (who couldn't get these tires anyway) and they installed them with metal valve stems for $20/tire (mounted, balanced and stems).
> 
> ...


Just curious, did you get new wheels as well? I believe the stock wheels on most Outback TTs are only rated for 65 psi, the E-range Maxxis is an 80 psi tire.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

sydmeg1012 said:


> The thread right above is the one I started.
> 
> I ended up getting the five Maxxis tires from Discounttiredirect.com They were the best price I could find and they ship, for free, right to your door. I took them down to the local dealer (who couldn't get these tires anyway) and they installed them with metal valve stems for $20/tire (mounted, balanced and stems).
> 
> ...


Just curious, did you get new wheels as well? I believe the stock wheels on most Outback TTs are only rated for 65 psi, the E-range Maxxis is an 80 psi tire.
[/quote]

No I did not get new wheels, but the installer said they were fine. I did not verify, probably should have. However, the Sydney edition does have upgraded tires/wheels already. My came with the 15", but most others seem to have the 14" and then have to do an axle flip to get to the 15" tire.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Thats not a bad idea but how many Sears actually carry trailer tires in stock? Really does anybody keep them in stock but RV dealers? I have seen a few a Walmart or Bass pro but they seem to be no name import tires. I carry 2 spare tires, just in case. At least with the warranty you can carry the shredded tire in and get a replacement.


When I had a blow out on vacation, I used the Yellow pages and called 3 tire stores nearby. 2 had trailer tires in stock. I went with the one the campground owner recommended and because they had 6 in stock and I replaced them all.


----------



## Amberbobmarley (Mar 3, 2010)

Sears sounds like a good idea to me too. I like the idea they are in most large cities. Even if I have to stay on vacation a few more days while they ship in replacements.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I did a double check of our Sears- they stock trailer tires, but was told not ALL Sears carry them. The Sears auto center is close to about a dozen campgrounds in the area, and probably a reason why they have them. I'd just check with your Sears. I figure that if I need a repair/ replacement, it is something that "can be gotten" if need be (and a repair is the same for an automotive tire as a trailer tire).


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

IMO, when you are vacationing, you'll hand over the credit card and get on your way....









I also figure most tire warranties are worth about as much as..... well a consumer electionics warranty... or a shingle warranty (but that's a topic for a different rant...







)

Anyway, buy the tires you like, and whatever makes you feel good.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Also most cities have tire retailers who pull from very large, regional warehouses. I bought the Marathon's because I know that I can go to any corner of the US and get them in a reasonable amount of time. The Marathon is a great tire. I am aware it is Chinese and don't have a problem with that, most tires are made in China now anyways. The Goodyear Marathon C rated is adequate for what my Outback is loaded. If my 7200GVW F150 can ride on P-metric passenger tires, my 5,500 lb Outback can ride on "C" rated tires. I do need to upgrade the spare, however.....


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Fanatical1 said:


> If you have 14" wheels, I suspect you will only find "D" rated tires with Kuhma 857's. The "D" rating will give
> you additional load capacity of several hundred pounds per tire versus the "C" rated tires you most likely have.
> Kuhmo's are also 10 ply radial tires.
> 
> ...


I know these questions have probably been asked before and I have searched but haven't found specific answers. So here goes. Do the Maxxis 14's come in 8 ply? I don't think the 14's come in E. I couldn't find them at all. I would settle for D. I called Discount Tire today and they called around and didn't find any 14 in. 8 ply tires for trailers, only 6 ply. Has anyone 8 ply Maxxis? I found some Martin 8 ply 14 inch for $159 but that included the rim and they were 205's not 215's. What does that number represent? What is the difference between the 2 #'s and the difference between 6 ply and 8 ply. I know higher is better but If I can't get it without an axle flip, which I can't do right now. I have a 23rs and need 5 tires.

Discount Tire said that they would order what I find on the internet and get a discount because of the quantity they buy. I will take them up on that if I can find what I want. Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

russlg said:


> Also most cities have tire retailers who pull from very large, regional warehouses. I bought the Marathon's because I know that I can go to any corner of the US and get them in a reasonable amount of time.


I work for the country's largest tire distributor, and I can back this up (although I'm an IT guy; I don't know much about the actual tires.) We have distribution centers in over 40 states, with the only coverage areas we're missing on the NY TriState area, and the top of the PNW. Discount tire is one of our clients, as are most of the chains in the country and thousands of Mom & Pop shops. If we have any tire in stock, anywhere in the country, you could have it within 3 days at your local dealer. For a (hefty) fee, you could even have them drop-shipped by UPS the next day to your location.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Patty said:


> If you have 14" wheels, I suspect you will only find "D" rated tires with Kuhma 857's. The "D" rating will give
> you additional load capacity of several hundred pounds per tire versus the "C" rated tires you most likely have.
> Kuhmo's are also 10 ply radial tires.
> 
> ...


I know these questions have probably been asked before and I have searched but haven't found specific answers. So here goes. Do the Maxxis 14's come in 8 ply? I don't think the 14's come in E. I couldn't find them at all. I would settle for D. I called Discount Tire today and they called around and didn't find any 14 in. 8 ply tires for trailers, only 6 ply. Has anyone 8 ply Maxxis? I found some Martin 8 ply 14 inch for $159 but that included the rim and they were 205's not 215's. What does that number represent? What is the difference between the 2 #'s and the difference between 6 ply and 8 ply. I know higher is better but If I can't get it without an axle flip, which I can't do right now. I have a 23rs and need 5 tires.

Discount Tire said that they would order what I find on the internet and get a discount because of the quantity they buy. I will take them up on that if I can find what I want. Thanks for any help you can give!
[/quote]

Maxxi 14" are only available in 6 ply and have a "C" rating for 1870 pounds per tire.

Kuhmo 14" are 10 ply "D" rated ane have a weight capacity of 2271 pounds per tire or 400 pounds more per tire.

Kuhmo's are the only D rated 14" tire I was able to find and can be purchased at the Tire Rack.

205 or 215 is the width of the tire and does not represent a significant difference between
these two widths. Either will work fine, but wider usually gives a slight weight carrying 
advantage. Generally speaking the higher the number of plys the greater the weight carrying 
capacity and stiffer the sidewall.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Kumho&tireModel=Radial+857


----------

